# UK cost effective plastisol transfer printer



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi 
Doed anyone know of a company that produces reasonably priced plastisol transfers in the uk? The US prices are great but I know I'll get stung for shipping and taxes this end. 

Thanks


----------



## artshirt (Aug 25, 2005)

There's an Italian company that looks fine. I plan to order some from them.
Check it out and see if it's good for your proposes.
http://www.ets-group.it/ets_uk/azienda_uk/itati/main.html
 


TROskell said:


> Hi
> Doed anyone know of a company that produces reasonably priced plastisol transfers in the uk? The US prices are great but I know I'll get stung for shipping and taxes this end.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks I'll check them out. Let me know how you get on. I'll keep you posted if I find anyone else too.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi 

I've found a couple of UK transfer printers, has anyone used these? 

http://www.graphiscreen.co.uk/prices.html
http://www.motifs.co.uk/


----------



## artshirt (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Troskell, I'll visit them



TROskell said:


> Hi
> 
> I've found a couple of UK transfer printers, has anyone used these?
> 
> ...


----------



## printwear (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Tara
suggest you contact [email protected]
I have used them regularly and find them most suitable - all considered.
good luck
ps you might tell geoff I said so.
Afzal.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's another

J&A International - screenprinted heatseal badges, heat seal transfers

Jim


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Tara
Try
Revolution transfers
Target transfers
Valerie Anne Leisure

If you contact them the will send samples, for testing.

David


----------



## printwear (Feb 5, 2008)

printwear said:


> Hi Tara
> suggest you contact [email protected]
> I have used them regularly and find them most suitable - all considered.
> good luck
> ...


Hi Tara,
Did you get to contact [email protected] yet?
Any feedback.
Afzal.


----------



## M-BLaze (Jul 10, 2006)

Had some samples from these guys, seemed decent and they were helpful.

Imagine Transfers


----------



## Nutees (Feb 3, 2009)

I contacted one of these companies (J&A International) and the cost of their Kolormax transfers where £9.50 each.

Is this a fairly normal costing for this type of method (e.g.Plastisol Heat applied) as it seems quite a lot considering the 'average' price of a T-shirt isn't so much more than this.


----------



## THQ (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi artshirt, which of these vendors did you decide on? Please let us know how it went.
Thanks


----------



## Eccentric Life (Mar 6, 2008)

Did anyone actually get plastisol transfers printed in runs of between 100-1000 with any of these companies?


----------



## Amaa301 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a suitable vendor in the UK as well. 
I've now emailed most of these companies for samples.
Let me know how it goes for you!
Does jester prints have a website?

You might also want to look at this link, it has a UK section.
vendors


----------



## craftystylez (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone know of any other Vendors in the UK?

Pricing seems to be uncompetitive from what I have heard so far


----------



## cjudde (Nov 20, 2016)

hello guys
I am about to start a clothing line (rhinestone/plastisol heat transfer) any advise will be appreciated, thanks


----------

